# Cheesecake issues



## Eli Small (Jul 18, 2018)

I've been making cheesecake and I can't seem to get it to rise properly. It tastes good but it's thickness more closely resembles pancakes than any other cheesecake I've had. I tried using a springform pan and that just made the problem worse. Any suggestions to fix the cheesecake.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Cheesecake is a form of custard. It shouldn't rise.

That said there are some fluffy varieties, mostly of Japanese origin. I have no knowledge of their processes.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Cheesecakes don't rise. It will be as high/thick as what you pour into the pan.

You can get different heights from the same amount of ingredients depending on how much air you incorporated during the mixing process.


----------



## Eli Small (Jul 18, 2018)

How would I incorporate more air into the mixing processs?


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Eli Small said:


> How would I incorporate more air into the mixing processs?


If you do it by hand, just use a whisk instead of a wooden spoon or spatula.

If you use a mixer, also use the whisk attachment instead of the paddle attachment.

You can also whip the eggs and fold them in last, but I personally don't like the texture this method gives.

I make my cheesecake using a blender, so leaving the top cap open while blending would also introduce more air.

I made a cheesecake once in a vacuum blender, and it turned out too flat and very dense.


----------



## Eli Small (Jul 18, 2018)

Thank you all so much for the help. Is it possible to overwhip a cheesecake


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Air in the batter is a risky process. It's the primary cause of large cracks in the cheesecake. Second is uneven heating and cooling. Most methods of making cheesecake introduce some air. I take timeto get air back out of the batter because of the cracking it can trigger.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Fluffy cheesecake, but no technique info.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

phatch said:


> Air in the batter is a risky process. It's the primary cause of large cracks in the cheesecake. Second is uneven heating and cooling. Most methods of making cheesecake introduce some air. I take timeto get air back out of the batter because of the cracking it can trigger.


AMEN. For NY style cheesecake air in the batter is your enemy.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Seems there's not much cheese, mostly eggs.





Ingredients for 6 servings

½ cup milk
4 oz cream cheese
7 tablespoons butter
8 eggs, yolk
¼ cup flour
¼ cup cornstarch
13 large egg whites
⅔ cup granulated sugar
parchment paper
strawberry, to serve
powdered sugar, to serve
Preparation

Preheat oven to 320°F (160°C).
In a small pot over medium heat, whisk the milk, cream cheese, and butter until smooth. Remove from heat and cool.
In a large bowl, whisk the egg yolks until smooth, then slowly drizzle in the cream mixture, stirring until evenly combined.
Sift in the flour and the cornstarch, whisking to make sure there are no lumps.
In another large bowl, beat the egg whites with a hand mixer until you see soft peaks when lifting the mixer up from the egg whites. Gradually add the sugar while continuing to beat until you see hard peaks when lifting the mixer up.
Take about ¼ of the egg whites and fold them into the egg yolk mixture, then repeat with the remaining egg whites until the batter is evenly combined.
Place a 4-inch (10-cm) parchment paper strip around the edge of a 9x3-inch (23 cm) cake pan that is already lined with parchment at the bottom. If you are using a springform pan, make sure to wrap the bottom and sides completely in foil, twice, to prevent any leakage.
Pour the batter into the parchment-lined pan and shake to release any large air bubbles.
Place the filled pan into a larger baking pan or dish lined with 2 paper towels at the bottom. The paper towels ensure that the heat is distributed evenly along the bottom of the pan. Fill the larger pan about 1-inch (2-cm) with hot water.
Bake for 25 minutes, then reduce the heat to 280°F (135°C), and bake for another 55 minutes, until the cake has risen to almost double its height.
Remove from oven, and carefully, invert the cake onto your dominant hand and peel off the paper. Be extremely careful, the cake will be hot. You can also invert the cake onto a plate, but this will cause the cake to deflate more.
Sprinkle the top of the cake with powdered sugar, slice, and serve with strawberries while still warm!
Enjoy!


----------



## iridium12 (Feb 24, 2015)

The japanese version of cheesecakes is actually closer to a souffle 



Eli Small said:


> Thank you all so much for the help. Is it possible to overwhip a cheesecake


Never heard of anyone overwhipping a cheesecake mix - so you should be fine
Would you mind sharing the recipe you used? Might be in the mix itself...


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

brianshaw said:


> For NY style cheesecake air in the batter is your enemy.


It is, but you do need some still.

I believed the same and tried making it once in a vacuum blender. The result is quite unpleasant to eat.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Pat Pat said:


> It is, but you do need some still.
> 
> I believed the same and tried making it once in a vacuum blender. The result is quite unpleasant to eat.


That's excessively extreme... I would expect poor results.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

There’s a couple of things wrong with the original question. The scenario just doesn’t make sense... among other things.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm pretty sure the OP thought that cheesecake would be like your everyday cake, which rises exponentially in the oven.


----------



## Eli Small (Jul 18, 2018)

Never heard of anyone overwhipping a cheesecake mix - so you should be fine
Would you mind sharing the recipe you used? Might be in the mix itself...[/QUOTE]
Company cheesecake
Crust
Preheat oven to 350 degrees Fahrenheit
Mix 4 tbsp butter
2 teaspoons sugar
And 1 sleeve crushed graham cracker.
Bake ten minutes. Preheat oven to 300 degrees Fahrenheit
Mix 19 oz. cream cheese. Mix 1 cup sugar gradually. Then add two teaspoons lemon zest and a teaspoon of vanilla. Mix in three eggs one at a time and then pour over crust. Bake one hour or until firm in the middle.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

What size pan? If you cheesecake is flat it prob is because recipe quantity is too small for the pan size specified or used. I know of at least 1 good recipe that using a smaller pan makes for a better cheesecake... and the only diff is thickness of the filling.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

BTW... some sour cream in that filling would enhance the flavor immensely.


----------



## Eli Small (Jul 18, 2018)

brianshaw said:


> What size pan? If you cheesecake is flat it prob is because recipe quantity is too small for the pan size specified or used. I know of at least 1 good recipe that using a smaller pan makes for a better cheesecake... and the only diff is thickness of the filling.


I use a 9 inch pampered chef stone pie plate. How much sour cream would you recommend I use?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Well that explains it... your recipe doesn't have a very big quantity of filling. No wonder you described it as a pancake. I'd suggest calling it a cheesecake tart. 

Try this recipe. Use a 8-inch springform pan, or a wide tart ring. Pie plate is too shallow. It will be thin in a 9-inch. If you like it really thick, use a 6-inch pan. I generally cut the sugar in the crust by 50%. Pre-bake the crust as in your recipe.

https://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/the-frugal-gourmets-new-york-cheesecake-128476

There are several YouTube videos of this recipe too but I haven't watch them so I don't know if they are any good.


----------



## Eli Small (Jul 18, 2018)

brianshaw said:


> Well that explains it... your recipe doesn't have a very big quantity of filling. No wonder you described it as a pancake. I'd suggest calling it a cheesecake tart.
> 
> Try this recipe. Use a 8-inch springform pan, or a wide tart ring. Pie plate is too shallow. It will be thin in a 9-inch. If you like it really thick, use a 6-inch pan. I generally cut the sugar in the crust by 50%. Pre-bake the crust as in your recipe.
> 
> ...


When it tells me to broil the top would it work if I used a topping and then a torch to brown?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Eli Small said:


> When it tells me to broil the top would it work if I used a topping and then a torch to brown?


If you are topping with fruit... don't bother with the browning. This recipe has so much sour cream in it that adding a sour cream topping might be way too much. Brown in the broiler or with a torch if serving plain. If you brown, go for a finish that looks like a giraffe hide - big spots rather than an all over tan.

It will puff up as it bakes and as it is broiled... which will recede as it begins to cool. Plan ahead so it can be refrigerated until next day. That is required for a good texture. Although small portions are recommended because it is so rich... do not fear eating a big portion. Or if you have anxieties... eat two small portions.


----------



## Eli Small (Jul 18, 2018)

brianshaw said:


> If you are topping with fruit... don't bother with the browning. This recipe has so much sour cream in it that adding a sour cream topping might be way too much. Brown in the broiler or with a torch if serving plain. If you brown, go for a finish that looks like a giraffe hide - big spots rather than an all over tan.
> 
> It will puff up as it bakes and as it is broiled... which will recede as it begins to cool. Plan ahead so it can be refrigerated until next day. That is required for a good texture. Although small portions are recommended because it is so rich... do not fear eating a big portion. Or if you have anxieties... eat two small portions.


Ok. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## drirene (Dec 30, 2015)

That Japanese cheesecake looks yummy!

I find NY cheesecake too heavy and prefer Italian (ricotta) cheesecake. It is fluffier than NY, but not nearly as spongy as Japanese.

They all use beaten egg whites and ricotta instead of cream cheese. Here's a pretty traditional example:

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ricotta-cheesecake-recipe-2009493


----------

